# anyone hunting early teal?



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Would but have no idea where to find them.


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea pretty much same here. Looks like it's woodies only


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No early duck season for us. Did hit the sage grouse opener yesterday for the first time in a handful of years. Now I remember why I quit going. Never saw a bird. :'(


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like the quail hunting around here... You've hit the lotto if you find wild birds. Man those sage grouse look weird, kinda like a turkey with a white scarf. That's what it looks like from the pictures anyway...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Been whackin em here in LA. Early season ends this weekend. Not our usual teal season but I've been limiting out and we got 2 extra birds this season so even the slow days are made up for, its like a bonus.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Sounds like the quail hunting around here... You've hit the lotto if you find wild birds.  Man those sage grouse look weird, kinda like a turkey with a white scarf. That's what it looks like from the pictures anyway...


They are a odd looking bird. Did manage to shoot one on Monday. Big ole sucker. Almost a true trophy for mounting but its tail wasn't quite fully feathered.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> i havent seen many so i doubt im going to get out.  might hit the woodie spot one morning but thats about it.  anyone else have better luck?


i'd love to shoot some birds . but my guide would rather gallivant around the country doing whatever.....
[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm heading out next weekend for clapper and king rail (with some drum fishing mixed in)


----------

